# Big Drum



## Txsharkhunter97 (Feb 9, 2016)

Headed to crystal beach this weekend to do some surf fishing. Trying to get on a big black drum? Any suggestions?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Use half crab on 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks in the first and second guts. Also try to find a stretch of beach with shell on it and not just sand. If you can find fresh broken shell on the beach it's a sure sign that reds and drum have been feeding in the area.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Whole crab on a 14/0 circle hook placed where Chum said.


----------



## Txsharkhunter97 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll try it out. I will let y'all know after the weekend. Any bull reds in the surf right now?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Txsharkhunter97 said:


> I'll try it out. I will let y'all know after the weekend. Any bull reds in the surf right now?


Yes. There are bull reds in the surf year round. I actually catch the biggest reds in January, February, and March. Just as an example, I caught this one on a warm February day a few years ago. Take my advice and put fresh baits on ever 30 minuets and be patient, you'll catch them.


----------



## txspipeliner (Aug 17, 2015)

I will also be fishing bolivar near high island for drum this weekend .. good luck ! And if I come in through winnie will the sea pony bait shop have crab ?


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Seapony should have bait. Call him or check out their facebook page, he usually keeps the page updated about what bait they have available


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> Yes. There are bull reds in the surf year round. I actually catch the biggest reds in January, February, and March. Just as an example, I caught this one on a warm February day a few years ago. Take my advice and put fresh baits on ever 30 minuets and be patient, you'll catch them.


Dang SC that is a beauty....did you get the specs on it?

-SA


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I need to get my dogs out. Headed to Matagorda beach on Saturday. Gonna throw some surf rods out while we are there. 

NOTE: Even with a giant yard, 110 pound Golden Retrievers get to feeling cooped up.


----------

